# Front USB



## Africolaa (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe  ein problem und zwar ich habe das Mainboard KT4V von MSI. Bei dem Mainboard war kein Handbuch dabei und das problem ist daran, das ich nicht weiß wo ich mein Front USB/Sound anschließen muß. Kann mir einer helfen ? Wäre sehr dankbar. 

MfG Andre´


----------



## Tim C. (9. Februar 2004)

Front USB geht i.d.R. über Pins auf dem Mainboard. Da musst du mal hinten nach Pinnen suchen in der Nähe der normalen USB Anschlüsse oder direkt neben dem AGP Port. Sollte sowas wie USB 3/4 dranstehen oder so.

Front Audio, wird i.d.R. mit einem Kabel nach vorne gelegt, welches man hinten aus dem Gehäuse führt und in die normalen Soundkarten Buchsen steckt.


----------



## Carndret (16. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Africolaa _
> *Bei dem Mainboard war kein Handbuch dabei... *


Genau deshalb kann man es sich bei MSI auch noch nachträglich runterladen 
hier der Link: KT4V Manual


----------



## Slim321 (30. Dezember 2004)

Tim Comanns hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Front USB geht i.d.R. über Pins auf dem Mainboard. Da musst du mal hinten nach Pinnen suchen in der Nähe der normalen USB Anschlüsse oder direkt neben dem AGP Port. Sollte sowas wie USB 3/4 dranstehen oder so.


Und woher weiß ich wie die Pinbelegung ist? außer USB 3,4 steht da nichts drauf?

Slim


----------



## Tim C. (30. Dezember 2004)

Slim321 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und woher weiß ich wie die Pinbelegung ist? außer USB 3,4 steht da nichts drauf?
> 
> Slim


Das steht im Handbuch vom Mainboard.


----------



## Slim321 (30. Dezember 2004)

Hab ich aber nie besessen :-( Weiß nur das ens von QDI und mit einen 

PlatiniX chipsatz bestückt ist...


----------



## meilon (31. Dezember 2004)

Auf jedem Mainboard steht irgendwo die genaue Bezeichnung drauf. Meistens unter oder zwischen den untersten PCI-Slots. Hier ein Link für die Handbücher.

mfg


----------



## Slim321 (1. Januar 2005)

Thx für den Link


greetz Slim


----------

